# First time cantering...and I fell!



## Astraeus (Nov 10, 2014)

Because of the recent rains, I haven't been able to ride in about two or three weeks since I only take lessons on the weekends but to my surprise, when I came back, my instructor decided it was time to learn how to canter! She put me on the lesson horse that was slow and steady but she said he had an insanely uncomfortable and strange canter but I would just need to learn the rhythm. I got off to a couple good strides in where it felt amazing to ride the smoothness and quickness of the canter after so long at just the trot but I was having trouble with the transitions and moving with the horse's movements instead of feeling like I was just flopping around all over the place. Right when I was able to get a few more strides of a canter in, my steering didn't go so well and we got a bit too close to the rail and my leg bumped against it and I lost my balance pretty quickly after that and ended up falling. Whoops! A bit embarrassing but I'm really determined to get more than a few strides of a canter in without falling and learn how to move with the rhythm of a rocky canter. Any tips?


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Astraeus!
Cantering is usually smooth and enjoyable- I do have to question your instructor's description as "He had an insanely uncomfortable and strange canter".
That's not at all as it should be, and makes me wonder if the horse is lame/poor saddle fit/harsh bit, etc..... 
Just a few things to think about before blaming yourself in what should have been a joyful experience


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

Can you ask the instructor what she meant by "an insanely uncomfortable and strange canter"? It sounds as though this horse might not actually be cantering. Can your instructor put you on another horse while you are first learning the canter?

Regardless of the answers to these questions, the most important thing you should remember is to relax. You want your feet underneath your center of gravity. Let gravity do the job of keeping you on the horse as you let your weight sink down. The best way to maintain your balance by letting your body move with the movements of your horse. 

Try not to over-cue. Asking too "loudly" may make the horse tense, and it may take off quickly. Think about whispering the command to canter in order to accelerate smoothly. If necessary, hold on to the saddle or the horse's mane with one hand while holding the reins with the other. That should insure you to not jerk on the reins when the horse begins the canter. If a rider jerks on the reins, he is punishing the horse for doing what he asked. The horse may still obey, but its actions will likely be stiff and jerky.


----------



## Astraeus (Nov 10, 2014)

I think the horse I'm riding just has uncomfortable gaits in general. I thought it was just me who thought his sitting trot was really bouncy but other students agreed as well and he's always been described as having a washing machine canter so I'm not sure if it's a problem with his saddle fit/conformation/bit. Thanks, though! I'll try to remember to let myself relax as I go into the canter even if it seems counter-intuitive. Sometimes when I tried to cue for the canter, he broke into a fast trot instead of going into the canter. What am I doing wrong with my cues since when he breaks into a fast trot, I tend to lose a bit of my balance there.


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

Ideally, your instructor should ride this horse to determine the best approach to help it move better.

This horse's uncomfortable movements may, in part be do to conformation issues. However, such things are often related to tenseness as well. Sometimes this is tack related, but many lesson horse's learn to move with tense bodies as a means of defense against bouncy riders. Think of how you would tighten the muscles of your back if something was striking it. The more you can relax, the more chance there is for the horse to relax, and the ride should become more comfortable.

If you find it hard to relax on this horse, you might try lightening your seat by applying a little weight to the stirrups. Think of standing in the stirrups without actually coming off of the saddle. The important thing, however, is to not lock your joints so you can use your legs as shock absorbers.

Fast trots are much more uncomfortable than canters. A horse may go into a fast trot when asked to canter for a number of reasons. One of the most common is a rider that leans forward when asking for the canter. This is especially true with lessen horses that travel heavily on the front end to begin with. Be careful not to lean forward when you ask for a canter. 

Ideally, you should apply a half-halt to help re-balance the horse before asking for the canter. I'm guessing that you aren't accustomed to this, however. While not ideal, you might try inclining your body backward slightly to help lighten the pressure on the horse's front end. I've known this to work, but you must be careful that you don't lean back so far you lose balance when the horse starts the canter. 

First, ask your instructor or another observer if you are leaning forward. If so, simply sit up straighter. It may even feel like you are leaning back when you sit up straight if you are accustomed to leaning forward. If you are already sitting upright, you might try leaning back only one or two degrees. This may assist the horse without you getting too far off balance.

Again, this is not ideal, but sometimes we have to do what we have to do. Experiment carefully and adjust accordingly.


----------



## LoveofOTTB (Dec 7, 2014)

I have been getting my canter seat better and better (slow process it feels like) but just relax and go with the movement of the horse, my issue recently was leaning too far back at the canter, so my trainer and I had a lesson, and she told me it was not too bad but it was a slight lean. So had me hold onto the horn (I ride western) to keep myself from leaning to far back, and also kept reminding me to relax, and let me hips do a wiping motion, like my butt is wiping the saddle clean..if that makes sense? lol I have been getting better...slowly, but my issue was thinking just WAY too much about where or how each part of my body needs to look..that is my main issue, I over think things instead of just going with the groove. lol 

I think it is odd your trainer described him as that sort of canter, mine has a nice smooth rocking horse canter, but he does almost take off quickly sometimes, but goes smoothly into that nice canter. There could be a lot of different reasons why his canter is like that, in my personal opinion I would see if maybe there is another lesson horse that has a smoother gait? So you can get your seat and balance at the canter better before going onto one with a very odd gait at the canter.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

good for you, OP~! you are one punch closer to having a free fall on your "frequent faller card". take 11 falls, and the 12th one is FREE~!!!!! 

some horses don't canter so nice and easy. 
it would be better if your first times cantering were on the "easy' ones. but, you did ok, and you seem to have a good attitude about the whole thing. you gotta be tough to be a rider. it's not for sissies.


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

could be worth seeing if they can pop you on a lunge so you get a feel for it. Once you have done it successfully you will love the canter - its a lovely gate which is much easier to sit to than the trot...


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

we all fall. I fell learning to canter too, mare got going a bit fast and I tried to slow down, pulled back....but my reins had slipped and she turned instead...I did not turn....I stuck the landing though and was told I was good at falling, one of the strangest compliments I've gotten but it's good thing. In all my falls I've only once not landed on my feet once, which is a shock cause I have awful equilibrium in every other regard.


----------



## myperuvianpaso (Feb 2, 2014)

Don't let it get you down! Work on relaxing your lower back, while keeping good posture, and rock your hands with the motion of the horse's head. Smile, too! It sounds silly, I know, but smiling makes your whole body relax. Give it a try! You could also ask your trainer to start cantering on a longe line so you don't have to focus on steering. Good luck!


----------

